# Do I have diabetes? No appt



## Emma998282 (Feb 18, 2020)

Hello, my names a Emma, I’m 20. Im sure this has been posted many times and I know you can’t give diagnosis.
But I’m 90% certain I have type one diabetes. It’s come on really suddenly. Symptoms started just over a week ago but really progressed since Saturday night. E.g. bad circulation and nothing helps it (tingling, numbness) all over my body, I feel so exhausted, thirsty. I have 2 close family members with diabetes (type1&2) 
Now my issue is nobody will help me
Next blood test at my doctors is on monday, by the time I get the results it will have been 2 weeks. Am I right to be concerned by this when my symptoms have progressed so quick? I don’t feel like they are taking me seriously. I don’t know much about diabetes but surely 2 weeks left untreated is too long. Plus I need to be able to work (I run a business so can’t take time off) and right now I’m too exhausted to get out of bed and I have a child to look after. 
thanks


----------



## Mephistophlillie (Feb 18, 2020)

If I was you I'd go to A+E, or try ringing 111 they may refer you to an urgent care centre?

Even if it's nothing it will have been worth it to settle your mind.


----------



## Emma998282 (Feb 18, 2020)

Mephistophlillie said:


> If I was you I'd go to A+E, or try ringing 111 they may refer you to an urgent care centre?
> 
> Even if it's nothing it will have been worth it to settle your mind.


I rung 111 Sunday morning they said to see my GP on Monday which I did (well a telephone call) 
Nearest walk in centre would be a £50 taxi journey :/


----------



## Mephistophlillie (Feb 18, 2020)

Emma998282 said:


> I rung 111 Sunday morning they said to see my GP on Monday which I did (well a telephone call)
> Nearest walk in centre would be a £50 taxi journey :/


if I was sufficiently concerned in your situation I’d seriously consider 999 then. Let the call handlers / paramedics make the call. Take care of yourself.


----------



## Toucan (Feb 18, 2020)

Hello Emma,
I am sorry to hear that you are having such a difficult time, and it is obviously very stressful for you.
One thing to do would be ring 111 again, and tell them that things are still difficult and not improving.
I am a Type 2, so not very familiar with Type 1 symptoms to I am copying @everydayupsanddowns on this message, who I am sure will help if he can.


----------



## Emma998282 (Feb 18, 2020)

I just rung 111 who said to book a routine GP appt :/ 
I also forget to mention I’ve lost over a stone in 4 weeks, even though I’ve been eating more than. I usually do


----------



## MrDaibetes (Feb 18, 2020)

If you are worried I would ring 999. Undiagnosed diabetes can cause serious problems.


----------



## Bruce Stephens (Feb 18, 2020)

Emma998282 said:


> I also forget to mention I’ve lost over a stone in 4 weeks, even though I’ve been eating more than. I usually do



I suggest trying a pharmacy. I believe people have said they'll often be able to do a blood test. Even if not, talking to a pharmacist might help escalate things.


----------



## Emma998282 (Feb 18, 2020)

Also just rung the doctors and they have absolutely 0 appointments before Monday and are not taking it seriously at all


----------



## stephknits (Feb 18, 2020)

A pharmacy should do a walk in finger prick test which should give you a blood sugar reading immediately.  This will help indicate if your symptoms are down to diabetes.  I would start there.  If the reading is very high (say over 20) then I would progress to A&E.


----------



## Emma998282 (Feb 18, 2020)

stephknits said:


> A pharmacy should do a walk in finger prick test which should give you a blood sugar reading immediately.  This will help indicate if your symptoms are down to diabetes.  I would start there.  If the reading is very high (say over 20) then I would progress to A&E.


Is there any big name pharmacies that do this? Local village one doesn’t


----------



## stephknits (Feb 18, 2020)

I would ring round any local ones.  When I was struggling with diagnosis, the local chain did.  Alternatively, if you don't mind spending a bit of money, you can buy your own blood sugar testing meter at Boots.  However I would check and get a free test first if possible.


----------



## stephknits (Feb 18, 2020)

Or, do you know anyone local who could pop round and test you with their meter?


----------



## Emma998282 (Feb 18, 2020)

I will ask about. My mums type 2 and doesn’t test her blood herself, it’s done regularly at the doctors. if I can’t find somewhere that does it are there any symptoms I need to watch out for?


----------



## Ralph-YK (Feb 18, 2020)

Emma998282 said:


> I don’t know much about diabetes but surely 2 weeks left untreated is too long.


Two weeks or more for a type 2 can be OK. Depending. For a T1 it's more urgent.
I say ring 999. Getting to A&E can be an issue in some places. Try if you have to. Though, with the being really tired I know that makes it harder.
If you were able to self test, and had a high result you could use that when calling 999.


----------



## Emma998282 (Feb 18, 2020)

Ralph-YK said:


> Two weeks or more for a type 2 can be OK. Depending. For a T1 it's more urgent.
> I say ring 999. Getting to A&E can be an issue in some places. Try if you have to. Though, with the being really tired I know that makes it harder.


I’d like to avoid a&e as much as possible as I have a young baby, who I can’t leave due to breastfeeding. It’s also really hard for me to get to with buses. I haven’t researched much I’m just guessing it may be Type 1, with how quickly it’s progressed


----------



## trophywench (Feb 18, 2020)

Raging thirst, rapid and irregular heartbeat, palpitations, constant need to urinate.


----------



## Ralph-YK (Feb 18, 2020)

Yes, a problem with having a young baby.


Emma998282 said:


> It’s also really hard for me to get to with buses.


Me too.  It can be a ... pain in rear. My nearest hospital doesn't have an A&E


----------



## Emma998282 (Feb 18, 2020)

Ralph-YK said:


> Yes, a problem with having a young baby.
> 
> Me too.  It can be a ... pain in rear. My nearest hospital doesn't have an A&E


Same here. Nearest A&E is 45 mins or 2 hours on the bus as it goes round the villages


----------



## leonS (Feb 19, 2020)

Add to list of symptoms loss of weight, disturbance to vision, tendency to fall asleep frim which it is difficult for others to wake you, and a smell on the breath.

The smell is often referred to as fruity or being like nail varnish remover. This is an indication of very serious problems.

All first responders have blood glucose meters. The test only takes a few minutes. A result of over 10 mmol/L would be abnormal and 20 would indicate real serious problems.


----------



## Toucan (Feb 19, 2020)

Hello again Emma. How are you this morning? Did you get any help last night?

I guess the tiredness that you have could be due to looking after and breast feeding your baby, but the tingling and numbness could be of concern, Do you have any of the other symptoms that have been mentioned in the messages?

It certainly sounds as if you need some help though, are their friends and family nearby that you can talk to?


----------



## ColinUK (Feb 19, 2020)

Sometimes local cab companies will offer reduced fares for A&E runs. It’s worth asking around.


----------



## Emma998282 (Feb 19, 2020)

Toucan said:


> Hello again Emma. How are you this morning? Did you get any help last night?
> 
> I guess the tiredness that you have could be due to looking after and breast feeding your baby, but the tingling and numbness could be of concern, Do you have any of the other symptoms that have been mentioned in the messages?
> 
> It certainly sounds as if you need some help though, are their friends and family nearby that you can talk to?


The tiredness has only been the past 2 days. I tried to get help yesterday but no one is taking me seriously. 

Yes my symptoms are:
Tingling, numbness, cramp all over my body including face and head 
Lost over a stone in 4 weeks even though I’ve probably been eating more
Fatigue 
Feeling really thirsty/ dry mouth 

This all started a week ago when I got numbness in my toes, then Sat night it spread all over my body, then the thirst and tiredness came. It’s quite intense.
I also get a cramping in my stomach during eating every time


----------



## Emma998282 (Feb 19, 2020)

ColinUK said:


> Sometimes local cab companies will offer reduced fares for A&E runs. It’s worth asking around.


I’ve a friend who will do it for less but I’m not sure if a&e is the best place. I need a doctor to decide what action to take, but I can’t even get an appointment


----------



## Toucan (Feb 19, 2020)

Hello again Emma,
Does your doctor's surgery offer emergency appointments? If so is it worth another try to see if you can get one?


----------



## Emma998282 (Feb 19, 2020)

Toucan said:


> Hello again Emma,
> Does your doctor's surgery offer emergency appointments? If so is it worth another try to see if you can get one?


They do but it’s a blood test I’d need. I had an emergency doctor appointment last week and on Monday. But there’s a huge lack of available blood tests in my area


----------



## Neens (Feb 19, 2020)

Hi Emma - sorry no one is taking this seriously. If you get an emergency appointment they should be able to give you the finger prick test or test urine.


----------



## SB2015 (Feb 19, 2020)

Hi @Emma998282 

Your symptoms do make it sound like T1.  It is important that you get your levels checked and urgently.  You could be developing ketones which can become very serious very quickly.  I would recommend calling 111 again and ask for an appointment urgently, or could you go to your practice and ask a nurse to do a BG test, and also a dip test for ketones.  I don’t think that you should wait until Monday.


----------



## SB2015 (Feb 19, 2020)

Ps the nurses are likely to have more idea than the GPS, and if you have ketones they should then take it seriously.  In the meantime you could help by keeping your carbohydrate content of meals as low as possible,  if like me at diagnosis, you have no idea how to measure that, comeback with more questions.


----------



## Emma998282 (Feb 19, 2020)

I’ve managed to get a blood test appointment for tomorrow morning after ringing for cancellations


----------



## Ralph-YK (Feb 19, 2020)

Emma998282 said:


> I need a doctor to decide what action to take, but I can’t even get an appointment.


That's why I was suggesting A&E. I know you can end up sat there all night (I have). Lossing a nights sleep won't help. However, it's a way to see a doctor. While you're waiting, a nurse (or HCA) should take details & quite possibly test bloods. (Finger prick & sent to a lab.)



Emma998282 said:


> But there’s a huge lack of available blood tests in my area






Emma998282 said:


> I’ve managed to get a blood test appointment for tomorrow morning after ringing for cancellations


Good.


----------



## Ljc (Feb 19, 2020)

Emma998282 said:


> I’ve managed to get a blood test appointment for tomorrow morning after ringing for cancellations



Good.  If the laboratory finds anything amiss, they will let your Gp know pretty quick and Gp should contact you quickly too .

As you already know we are really worried you have T1 or LADA, so in the meantime if you start to feel rough, get to A & E
I know it’s difficult for you with a baby but T1 can deteriorate very fast into DKA

Please let us know how you get on.


----------



## Toucan (Feb 19, 2020)

Emma998282 said:


> I’ve managed to get a blood test appointment for tomorrow morning after ringing for cancellations


I'm so pleased that you have managed to get an earlier appointment Emma.
I hope that you get some more medical help very soon, and we are always here to try and help, so please let us know how it goes.
Very best wishes to you and your baby


----------



## Emma998282 (Feb 19, 2020)

I’ve started to feel very shaky. Not sure if related or not? I can’t imagine it’s to do with low blood sugar or anything, I’m not hungry


----------



## SB2015 (Feb 19, 2020)

Very pleased that you have managed to get an appointment for a blood test Emma.

If you do start to feel worse overnight please get to A&E by whatever means you have, 
Especially if you start to feel nauseous and/or wheezy.  It is then an emergency 
and others have said can become very serious very quickly.


----------



## SB2015 (Feb 19, 2020)

Emma998282 said:


> I’ve started to feel very shaky. Not sure if related or not? I can’t imagine it’s to do with low blood sugar or anything, I’m not hungry


Emma please get urgent medical care.
It will not be low blood sugar, it is very likely high blood sugar.


----------



## Mephistophlillie (Feb 19, 2020)

Emma998282 said:


> I’ve started to feel very shaky. Not sure if related or not? I can’t imagine it’s to do with low blood sugar or anything, I’m not hungry


Seriously Emma. Ring 999.


----------



## Emma998282 (Feb 19, 2020)

I jusr don’t want to sound silly, they’re already not taking me seriously, 111 just do a silly questionaire. And I don’t even know I have diabetes, I’m just guessing, because I can’t think of anything else that would cause my limbs to go numb and have tingling so constant. And the other symptoms too. 
Going to ring them again and hopefully they can send somebody out this time rather than telephone assessnent so they can do a finger prick test
I’m just trying to make sure I’m not just feeling shaky from worrying, although when it started I was distracted baking.


----------



## SB2015 (Feb 19, 2020)

111 always go through the same set of questions initially as it is an administrator that you speak to first who is just following a flowchart.  Explain that you are very concerned about your symptoms and that they are progressing  You are not making a fuss and not being silly. You need to get help as all the symptoms you are describing fit with diabetic Ketoacidosis.


----------



## Emma998282 (Feb 19, 2020)

I’ve spoke to 111, a doctors ringing me within the next couple of hours. However they were very reluctant to do anything, just said that it couldn’t be T1 diabetes as that’s from birth... and to ring my GP.    I’ll see what this doctor says, but they should of sent a paramedic out to check my blood sugar and urine, not a telephone consultation from a doctor. I’m now slowly packing a bag incase I need to go to a&e.


----------



## Toucan (Feb 19, 2020)

Hello Emma
I hope that you get some good help from the doctor when he calls you, we are all hoping that you get some good help.


----------



## Bruce Stephens (Feb 19, 2020)

Emma998282 said:


> just said that it couldn’t be T1 diabetes as that’s from birth



I wonder where that comes from? I'd assume many people would say it's usually something that appears during childhood, but not "from birth". (And in the UK our last Prime Minister and current Speaker both developed Type 1 in adulthood, but maybe that missed many people.) And obviously it's a bit distressing that someone answering 111 thinks that.


----------



## SB2015 (Feb 19, 2020)

Emma998282 said:


> I’ve spoke to 111, a doctors ringing me within the next couple of hours. However they were very reluctant to do anything, just said that it couldn’t be T1 diabetes as that’s from birth... and to ring my GP.    I’ll see what this doctor says, but they should of sent a paramedic out to check my blood sugar and urine, not a telephone consultation from a doctor. I’m now slowly packing a bag incase I need to go to a&e.


Hi Emma

That is a worrying response for 111. Like quite a few others on here I was diagnosed with T1 as an adult.  In my case at 53, as was Teresa May.  There is quite a high percentage of T1s who are now diagnosed as adults.
I hope that the doctor that phoned back was more informed, and has followed this up.

Let us know the outcome.


----------



## Tee G (Feb 19, 2020)

Hi.  Just to let you know T1 can effect anyone at any age.  my friend's 2 sons got it within 6 months of each other, both boys were in their 20's !  I would get a babysitter a friend/family and get yourself to A&E.


----------



## Emma998282 (Feb 19, 2020)

Hey guys, no update I’m afraid! after several calls to 111 they’ve said to go to my GP surgery tomorrow which I’m already doing. The doctor said it would be nothing to do with blood sugar as I don’t have diabetes. Really disappointed with the Nhs today. Wouldn’t give me an appointment or check me out, it’s just being passed off as a virus. Hopefully after my blood test tomorrow it doesn’t take too long to get results


----------



## SB2015 (Feb 19, 2020)

Emma998282 said:


> Hey guys, no update I’m afraid! after several calls to 111 they’ve said to go to my GP surgery tomorrow which I’m already doing. The doctor said it would be nothing to do with blood sugar as I don’t have diabetes. Really disappointed with the Nhs today. Wouldn’t give me an appointment or check me out, it’s just being passed off as a virus. Hopefully after my blood test tomorrow it doesn’t take too long to get results


Thanks for letting us know Emma.

It is disheartening that there is such a lack of knowledge around the onset of T1.

I too was asked if I had diabetes at the hospital, but said no as I didn’t know at the time that I had.  I soon found out I had, when I went into DKA a few days later.  If you deteriorate overnight, please just dial 999.  They often do a blood test so will have the kit.

Glad that you have the appointment tomorrow.
Let us know the outcome.


----------



## Wirrallass (Feb 19, 2020)

Do you live near a supermarket Emma? Our local Asda Pharmacy carries out blood glucose tests. I think Tesco Pharmacy and also Boots chemist does too. Can you get to any of these venues, if you can then may I suggest you get yourself down there asap. Just a thought. Please keep us updated.
WL


----------



## MrDaibetes (Feb 20, 2020)

Hey Emma just wondering if there is any update?


----------



## Toucan (Feb 20, 2020)

Good morning Emma,
How are you this morning? As you can see there are a lot of us here that are concerned for you.
Hope that you managed to get some sleep, and that all goes well with blood test.


----------



## Emma998282 (Feb 20, 2020)

Hi, I’m doing okay this morning, a big of tingling all over and my legs are numb but that’s it


----------



## Toucan (Feb 20, 2020)

That' s good to know.
I know it's not easy to do, but try not to worry so much, as stress can make problems worse.
You are on a good route now with the blood test, and that should help to find out what is causing your problems, and point to the next steps.
Very best wishes


----------



## SB2015 (Feb 20, 2020)

Morning Emma

I look forward to hearing the outcome of your appointment today.


----------



## Emma998282 (Feb 20, 2020)

Blood test all done, got to wait till Monday afternoon for the results so will update you then


----------



## Toucan (Feb 20, 2020)

Hello Emma,
Thanks for letting us know, and I hope it is good results for you.


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Feb 20, 2020)

Emma998282 said:


> Blood test all done, got to wait till Monday afternoon for the results so will update you then


If you have on line access the results will be there by the end of the day. Also if a problem you will be contacted either by your GP or the hospital.


----------



## SB2015 (Feb 21, 2020)

Good morning Emma
I hope that you have had some sleep.

At your appointment did they do a fingerprick test as well as taking bloods?


----------



## Emma998282 (Feb 21, 2020)

They didn’t take a finger prick test
I’ve just had my phone ring No Caller Id (hospital) and my child pressed decline.


----------



## Sally W (Feb 21, 2020)

Hi Emma I hope you’re feeling bit better. Not to be alarmist as no need but can you put together a contingency plan to get a trusted friend who lives close by to help with child care & take you to pharmacy for blood test over weekend? This would reduce stress but also enable you to get somewhere urgently if needs be. Most people will help a friend in need and I think your GP doesn’t seem to be taking this seriously. You don’t want to be worried over weekend.


----------



## MrDaibetes (Feb 21, 2020)

Emma998282 said:


> They didn’t take a finger prick test
> I’ve just had my phone ring No Caller Id (hospital) and my child pressed decline.


Oh, no sounds eventful, did you manage to ring them back? I'm sure they would have left a voicemail saying who to speak to


----------



## SB2015 (Feb 21, 2020)

Emma998282 said:


> They didn’t take a finger prick test
> I’ve just had my phone ring No Caller Id (hospital) and my child pressed decline.


Hi Emma

That sounds like you need to get back in touch with them.
If the number was withheld phone the hospital, explain what happened, and ask to be put through.
Alternatively phone your Practice as they will also have been sent a copy/of the results

It would be good to get this sorted before the weekend


----------



## Ralph-YK (Feb 21, 2020)

Emma998282 said:


> They didn’t take a finger prick test I’ve just had my phone ring No Caller Id (hospital) and my child pressed decline.


Hospitals in my area have phone numbers on the NHS website. (Main switchboard) Try searching on the hospital name. Or ring your GP.


----------



## Toucan (Feb 22, 2020)

Good morning Emma
Hope you have been able to relax, and maybe start to feel a little bit better.
Did you manage to make contact with the hospital?


----------



## SB2015 (Feb 22, 2020)

Hi Emma, 
Have you been able to accessyour results online.  At many surgeries they are available the next day.
If at any point over the weekend you feel worse please get help.  Don’t leave it until Monday.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Feb 23, 2020)

Really sorry to hear what you have been going through @Emma998282

Hopefully you will be able to make contact on Monday, and get your results. You seem to have been given all sorts of responses throughout this which are just plain wrong, and it’s hard to believe why no one has given you a simple fingerstick BG check at any point.

Symptoms of T1 include unexplained weight loss, fatigue, thirst, and needing to go to the toilet. If these are combined with abdominal pains, vomiting, ‘pear drop’ breath or irregular heartbeat and shortness of breath then the situation is becoming critical and immediate action (ambulance / A&E) should be taken.

Really hope you are doing OK and get some answers on Monday.


----------



## Emma998282 (Feb 23, 2020)

Hey guys!
Im doing okay, still got the same symptoms, the person that rung me Friday wasn’t the hospital in the end, and I don’t have online access so find out tomorrow afternoon the results, will they know for sure if I have diabetes off one test? Thanks for your concern everyone


----------



## Ljc (Feb 24, 2020)

Emma998282 said:


> Hey guys!
> Im doing okay, still got the same symptoms, the person that rung me Friday wasn’t the hospital in the end, and I don’t have online access so find out tomorrow afternoon the results, will they know for sure if I have diabetes off one test? Thanks for your concern everyone



Thanks for letting us know.   Yes they will know whether or not you have diabetes after one test.  The Hb1ac blood test they do, gives an average of blood glucose levels over the last 12 or so weeks.


----------



## Toucan (Feb 24, 2020)

Good Morning Emma,
Good to know that you are doing OK, and that you will get your results tomorrow. This will help with finding the best way forward.
Hope you have a good day today.


----------



## SB2015 (Feb 24, 2020)

Let us know how you get on this afternoon Emma
They will know whether you have diabetes, and will be able to plan a way forward with you.


----------



## Tee G (Feb 24, 2020)

Fingers crossed for you x


----------



## Ljc (Feb 25, 2020)

I hope you are ok.


----------



## SB2015 (Feb 25, 2020)

Any news Emma


----------

